
What do you think about $0.99 pricing for a Smart DNS? - Tunlr
The Tunlr Smart DNS has been resurrected and after a while operating in open beta they have now released their pricing of $0.99 a month.<p>Do you think this will create a price war in this space or will competitors with $4.99 a month pricing not want to cannibalize themselves?<p>Thoughts?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tunlr.com
======
opendomain
Cloudflare is free for basic DNS. They also have advanced features like DOS
blocking, automatic ssl, CDN, application firewall, CSS and Javascript
minimizing.

~~~
hackerboos
OP is talking about Smart DNS which is a consumer product aimed at bypassing
geo-restrictions.

Used by people to get US Netflix when not actually in the US.

